# اليهود يتجولون بمدينة القدس بكل اريحية



## ابن سينا (16 يونيو 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5iAFY1iB9w
جالوا شوارع القدس والأزقة
دنّسوا بيت المقدس والأروقة
هتفوا بعبرية_وهي عربية_
حرفوها,فهي لهم سجية
حرفوا الكلم عن مواضعه والكتاب
والجغرافيا والتاريخ والحساب
فلا التوراة هي توراة موسى
ولا الإنجيل هو إنجيل عيسى
ولا اللسان العيري هو لسان
بل لهجة عربية في بني عدنان
فأهملوا الحاء والطاء عيان
لتخرج عن طوع الأوزان
ليقولوا: لغتنا, حضارتنا وهاجة
ونسوا ميمون وابن عزرة وقرطاجة
وطليطلة وأشبيلية في الأندلس أيام
ابن زيدون وابن حزم...الكرام
وقالوها بلكنة خزرية غربية
وقلوب كارهة حاقدة همجية
مخماد مت ,مخماد مت
أي محمد مات, محمد مات
وما محمد إلا نبي رسول
وماتت قبله الأنبياء والرسل
ابراهيم واسماعيل واسحاق ويعقوب
ويوسف والأسباط وموسى يعسوب
داوود وسليمان وعيسى يعقبهم
ومحمد سيد الأنبياء وهو يختمهم
وإن كان محمد قد مات
فإن الله حي قدوس الذات
وأن الدين عنده الإسلام
باق إلى أن يُبعث الأنام
ويهود يومئذ وقودًا وحطب
أولم يعلموا أن الله عليهم ... قد غضب.​


----------

